# Eldar Phoenix Lord Baharroth, The Cry of the Wind



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Games Workshop Miniature, Pro-level, NMM. Vote on *CMON*.

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky










































Comments are welcome


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I always envision him lighter in color but the painting is top notch like normal.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Like djinn said, your painting is techinically superb. I just don't personally like the color choices. I think that the grey is just to overwhelming and makes the model too homogeneous. It just looks too grey.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I am very fond of the turquoise notes.

The gun seems to blend into the white feathers; It might look better if it were slightly browner to differentiate wraith-bone from feather.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I can't help but feel that that particular model lends itself to a far more cartoony style of painting, and so I agree with the above sentiments.

I can't fault the painting itself, mind, but...

I feel like this model should be bright, flat, and almost like a comic book strip had jumped into three dimensions, based almost entirely on the proportions of the modelling style.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent work as always is far better than anything I could do 

Have you based the idea for the colours on the one in the Eldar Codex? personally it is not something that I would do myself, I just think the model itself does not lend itself well to drab and dreary colours and needs something brighter in there,


----------

